# How to become a cpst?



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would love to know how i can find a class to do this? how much does it cost? how much is the class? thanks!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nataliachick7* 
I would love to know how i can find a class to do this? how much does it cost? how much is the class? thanks!

You can search for classes in your state here. The SafeKids fee is always the same ($60) but sometimes your instructors might charge a local fee. Mine was just the SK fee of $60, but I took it in Arizona.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Dang,the one by me is $200!!!!! messed up!!! that aint happening.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

SafeKids gives grants sometimes


----------



## krisnic (Dec 16, 2004)

I just recently sent a request to be enrolled in a controlled course in September. The only one available when I could take it is 2.5 hours away. We'll see what happens!


----------

